# SMS-Spam



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe innerhalb von 2 Wochen mal wieder Spam SMS für Premium-Chat bekommen
(84410 / Stichwort "Hot") sowie noch ne SMS für ne 0190 Line. Der Absender sind ja nun Handy-Nummern. Kann ich denn trotzdem die Betreiber der 0190er schriftlich unterlassen, weitere SMS zu schicken?

Sorry für die etwas unkluge Frage, bin mir so jetzt nicht sicher.

LG
TJ


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

*SMS-Spam von 0162 2684054*

+491622684054 sendet ohne zu fragen SMS mit einschlägigem Inhalt, man soll "SOS" an 84410 senden oder 0190 829010 (Colt Telecom) anrufen.

Die 84410 wird auch von "Lisa's heisse Flirt Kontakte" genutzt, das Impressum zu flirtcall . net und flirtgallery . de verweist auf einen Herrn in Lenggries.

Absolut lästig. Macht das Sinn, dem Herrn in Leggries zu schreiben, er solle das Spammen sein lassen?

Dass auf dem einen Handy immer wieder SMS ankommen, auf anderen wieder gar keine, spricht doch gegen ein wahlloses Streuen vom Computer aus. Da scheint es Rufnummernlisten zu geben, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Nein, es gibt quasi keine Möglichkeit dem Spam zu umgehen. Wenn du Handy mit der Option Messagedetail hast (z.B. Nokia 6310) wirst du sehen können, dass das versendende SMSC irgendwo in Afrika oder Südasien ist. Die sind praktisch unerreichbar und haben sicherlich keine Logs und Traces mehr, die beweißen könnten, wo die SMS tatsächlich herstammt. Wenn du "im Buisness" bist, ist es realitiv leicht da wieder rauszukommen. Ein "Trick" den du versuchen könntest, ist dir eine Telefonnummer des Spammers zu besorgen (Beispielablauf: Such die Firmenhomepage des Spammers, frage über die DeNIC die dazugehörige Adresse ab und such dann im Telefonbuch danach), ruf an und sag, dass du vom "Vodafone TOC am Seestern" bist, oder vom "O2 NMC" und dass du die Premiumnummer für nen Snoop mit deinem Bereitschaftshandy angeschrieben hast. Bitte darum, dass sie deine Handynummer wieder verschwinden und du fliegst ruckzuck aus allen im Umlauf befindenden Listen raus. Keiner der Spammer will es sich mit den Techniker der Zulieferer verscherzen.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

Lieber "Anonymer",

bitte melde dich mal per PN (nach Anmeldung) bei mir. Ich habe da ein zwei Fragen, die nicht hier öffentlich diskutiert werden sollten.

Vorsorglich: Wir ziehen an einem Strang, keine Sorge.


----------



## Risbo1 (19 Juli 2004)

*Spam-SMS von 83090*

Hi, habe ebenfalls eine SMS erhalten von "Aisha", die es zart und hart mag usw. Die 83090 gehört zu MAterna. Angeschrieben und um Aufklärung gebeten. Ein paar Tage später FAX von *Digital Web Media *bekommen, die meine "Beschwerde" überprüfen wollen und sich dann noch mal melden. 
Spammen tun die also auch. Wundern tuts mich nicht

Mfg


----------



## sascha (19 Juli 2004)

> Web Media bekommen, die meine "Beschwerde" überprüfen wollen und sich dann noch mal melden.



Das kann etwas dauern, bis die wieder Zugriff auf ihre PCs haben


----------



## Risbo1 (19 Juli 2004)

Glaub ich auch. Sie hätten angeblich Datenbankprobleme, heißt es in dem Schreiben.


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 Juli 2004)

Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub ich auch. Sie hätten angeblich Datenbankprobleme, heißt es in dem Schreiben.



Nett formuliert, aber durchaus zutreffend.
Wenn die Datenbank mitsamt der umgebenden Hardware in der Aservatenkammer eingekerkert ist, dann kann man das schon als "Zugriffsproblem" bezeichnen. :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juli 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Datenbank mitsamt der umgebenden Hardware in der Aservatenkammer eingekerkert ist, dann kann man das schon als "Zugriffsproblem" bezeichnen. :lol:
> 
> MfG
> L.


[ironie] läßt aber auf eine ausgesprochen dilettantische EDV-Administration schließen, 
jede professionelle Administration hält ein ausgelagertes Datenbackup vor...[/Ironie] 
cp


----------

